# BFN



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hi All,

BFN for me    along with usual agony AF

Thanks for all your support


love
Hugs
xx

p.s we start TX again tomorrow or Wednesday


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

Awww so sorry you got a BFN hun, i hope you have better luck next month  

pam xx


----------



## KT4UK (May 4, 2004)

hi hunny

i know we have been chatting today.

i am so sorry to hear your news.

lets keep positive for your 2nd attempt.

big hugs

katie xxx


----------



## kitykat (Sep 21, 2006)




----------

